# Canadian Military Surplus Rifles



## MAJOR_Baker (29 Nov 2003)

What happens with CDN Military surplus rifles?  Are they put in war stock, destroyed, sold as salvage, or?  I have been able to purchase a M1903-A3 springfield and an M1-garand from the US government, is there a similar program in Canada?  My Father after WWII purchased a surplus enfield, I am guessing that this is not the case anymore.


----------



## Enzo (29 Nov 2003)

I don‘t know about the rifles, but some Leopard tanks will be for sale shortly, or maybe a Destroyer? No trades, cash only, preferably Euro‘s.  

Sorry, kidding aside. It‘s a good question. I‘m assuming they‘re passed along to militia units, stored or destroyed. I highly doubt the government would authorize modern rifles for sale. They‘re prohibited for the most part in any other area of our society. The paperwork to register such a firearm would be intense.


----------



## Redeye (29 Nov 2003)

Crown Asset Disposal has long since disposed of the stock of Lee-Enfield No. 4 Rifles that we once had, and I was told (though cannot guarantee) that most of the C1 rifles were placed in the War Stocks or transferred out of Canada.

It would be illegal in Canada to purchase or transfer a C1 or a C7, both are prohibited weapons.  There are a small number of privately-owned C1s but they had to have been owned by the present owner before ... 1 Dec 78 IIRC to be legal as a registered prohibited weapon, and cannot be transferred to any other party.


----------



## Slim (30 Nov 2003)

I think the FN went to war stock...?


----------



## sinblox (30 Nov 2003)

What is the war stock?


----------



## Da_man (30 Nov 2003)

you have an M1??!!  dam i want one.   how did you get it?


----------



## Enzo (30 Nov 2003)

eBay


----------



## Da_man (30 Nov 2003)

all i can find on ebay are barrels and recievers


----------



## Slim (30 Nov 2003)

Maj Baker
Try getting your hands on an old Austrailian FNSLR. The only difference is the receiver is partially covered where as the C1 was completely open ( we could load straight into the mag with ours, they couldn‘t)
You may even be able to find a Canadian dust cover...It will fit the Aussie rifle.


----------

